# 1st course closure of the year &#128546;



## barb (Jan 31, 2015)

For the 1st time this year (I know we are only at the end of Jan ) our course is closed. This is down to overnight snow, not a lot but enough. 
This time last year our course had been closed for most of Jan.

Anyone's course open? 

Looks like a trip into town for me instead to sort out new glasses &#128528; 

What will everyone be doing instead of playing?


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 31, 2015)

No snow on the coast, not playing today but due out tomorrow morning and looks like we should be good.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hayling is open and a pairs competition on today. It will be chilly out there so might need to put a jumper on but looking forward to it


----------



## john0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ours is still closed from snow last Sunday, been so cold all week that it hasn't melted


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			No snow on the coast, not playing today but due out tomorrow morning and looks like we should be good.
		
Click to expand...

You'd better not hold us up tomorrow as we're following you :roflractice later for me after Pilates then going out for a quick nine providing I'm not frozen after being on the practice ground. Rematch of last weeks matchplay tomorrow for us as pp's want to beat me and HID.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 31, 2015)

chellie said:



			You'd better not hold us up tomorrow as we're following you :roflractice later for me after Pilates then going out for a quick nine providing I'm not frozen after being on the practice ground. Rematch of last weeks matchplay tomorrow for us as pp's want to beat me and HID.
		
Click to expand...

I won't hold you up, can't say about the chumps I'm playing with though ...... 

Might get to the range for an hour later this afternoon if I can be bothered braving the cold!!!


----------



## Junior (Jan 31, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I won't hold you up, can't say about the chumps I'm playing with though ...... 

Might get to the range for an hour later this afternoon if I can be bothered braving the cold!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.....probably be me hunting in the rough...


:fore:


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I won't hold you up, can't say about the chumps I'm playing with though ...... 

Might get to the range for an hour later this afternoon if I can be bothered braving the cold!!!
		
Click to expand...

The wind's making it feel so cold. I'm booked to go out at 1.30 but may cancel it


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 31, 2015)

Its the wind chill today.  Been out 5 minutes and my hands are like ice. Anyone playing without mitts today must be hard as nails. L&#333;l


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2015)

Ours has been open for play on all but a few holes today. I haven't been out to play though as its far too blooming cold.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 31, 2015)

Bit wet in places after last nights rain but fine apart from that. Bitterly cold wind made for a tough game with 26 points winning our 14 hole comp.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 31, 2015)

chellie said:



			The wind's making it feel so cold. I'm booked to go out at 1.30 but may cancel it

Click to expand...

I wasn't brave enough in the end, the wind is so cold! Will be wrapping up warm tomorrow morning.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2015)

We're open but on temps. Turned up this morning in heavy sleet and rain showers so decided not to play. Carried on on and off until later morning but been ok since. If it doesn't get too cold and we get no more snow we could be on full greens tomorrow although I doubt they'll bother!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2015)

played ours today for the fist time in 4 weeks. The course has been open during the week most of that time but just as we get towards the weekend its been snowing .


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I wasn't brave enough in the end, the wind is so cold! Will be wrapping up warm tomorrow morning.......
		
Click to expand...

I did half an hours practice and then played nine. Out of the wind it was actually quite warm. Played some good golf as well so was worth it. Do hope it's warmer tomorrow though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2015)

Got to the club this morning around 7 - it then snowed for an hour and covered the course so we went home 

By 11 it was all gone but wind was bitter so stayed at home in the warmth


----------

